# 100 goldfish in a ten gallon?



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I keep goldfish but I keep mine in a large tub we put in the ground (1.5k gallons) and those are my pets. But I also keep frogs and I am tired of having to feed them so much insects (The frogs are almost as big as my hand) So I am going to set up a 10 gallon tank with feeder goldfish. It will be filtered with daily water changes. I am also getting turtles and a pacman frog soon which also can eat goldfish, so I just need to know how many feeder goldfish I can store in here until they are consumed. Please no hateful comments, or stupid comments (Ex: Goldfish need 20 gallons each) I am talking about feeding purposes. Thank you, ps they would be 2"


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I have no clue... I would imagine the petstores' feeder tanks are equally that crowded or even more so. 

May I suggest a smaller species, like some kind of minnows or guppies? Easier for frogs and turtles to swallow and they breed so readily and grow super fast. I don't feed live to my RES, but squeamish about ever doing so because they shred the food they can't get in one mouthful.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> I have no clue... I would imagine the petstores' feeder tanks are equally that crowded or even more so.
> 
> May I suggest a smaller species, like some kind of minnows or guppies? Easier for frogs and turtles to swallow and they breed so readily and grow super fast. I don't feed live to my RES, but squeamish about ever doing so because they shred the food they can't get in one mouthful.


Toally agree, I think the minnow or guppy idea would be more wiser. They breed faster and you won't have to keep buying more and more feeder fish.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Even tho you are going to feed with these fish this does not mean they should not get the propper care! I hope you understand this! If you are going to feed with live fish or animals they too are your responsibility and should be provided with proper housing  

I know you did not want these types of posts , but tbh you can not dictate what people should say on a open thread on a open forum as long as they keep to the forum rules 

I hope you find a solution that suits both you AND the feeder fish as 100 feeder goldfish in a 10g is to much and are animal cruelty imho! 

Not trying to be rude, just want you to think about the quality of life these fish wil have until becoming a meal


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Axeria said:


> Even tho you are going to feed with these fish this does not mean they should not get the propper care! I hope you understand this! If you are going to feed with live fish or animals they too are your responsibility and should be provided with proper housing
> 
> I know you did not want these types of posts , but tbh you can not dictate what people should say on a open thread on a open forum as long as they keep to the forum rules
> 
> ...


Yes, I just wanted to add, that if they aren't properly cared for, the fish food your feeding to your fish won't be really healthy, may even cause your fish to be sick or die due to being crammed into a small tank with hardly any room!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd go with guppies or minnows of some sort. They produce less waste, require less room, and breed readily for a continued supply.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I would agree with the others go with guppies. They will breed faster and have a lot less waste. 


Also don't go with a 10g tank, go to lowes, homedepot or menards and get a 20g plactic tub like a large bucket. I have seen them locally for $5, with it round the fish can keep swimming and won't have to stop so they will be less stressed. Toss a heater and filter it with a canister filter rated much higher than 20g, daily water changes and feeding you should be good. You will want the feeders to be healthy so they won't make your other pets sick.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you're not getting these feeder goldfish from a shop, great way to introduce diseases into your setup.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Hope you're not getting these feeder goldfish from a shop, great way to introduce diseases into your setup.


I agree, it's like raising a tank full of warm germs.

Do goldfish even have enough nutritional value to sustain a frog? I wouldn't solely depend on feeder fish for anything without supplementing their diet in some way. While I realize it's more work, it seems like cultivating and gut loading insects would be a more complete diet.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

MikeG14 said:


> I agree, it's like raising a tank full of warm germs.
> 
> Do goldfish even have enough nutritional value to sustain a frog? I wouldn't solely depend on feeder fish for anything without supplementing their diet in some way. While I realize it's more work, it seems like cultivating and gut loading insects would be a more complete diet.



Meal worms are very easy to grow. Put some oatmeal in a tub, add worms, and every week put add potato.

Now that I think about it I might start up a tub of meal worms to feed with. My Oscar loves worms and that would allow my feeder fry to go farther.


----------



## m919 (Mar 20, 2014)

Axeria said:


> Even tho you are going to feed with these fish this does not mean they should not get the propper care! I hope you understand this! If you are going to feed with live fish or animals they too are your responsibility and should be provided with proper housing
> 
> I know you did not want these types of posts , but tbh you can not dictate what people should say on a open thread on a open forum as long as they keep to the forum rules
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Axeria said:


> Even tho you are going to feed with these fish this does not mean they should not get the propper care! I hope you understand this! If you are going to feed with live fish or animals they too are your responsibility and should be provided with proper housing
> 
> I know you did not want these types of posts , but tbh you can not dictate what people should say on a open thread on a open forum as long as they keep to the forum rules
> 
> ...


No I didn't mean 100 in a 10 it was just the name of the thread, I created this to ask how many I should do, I have a 30 gallon tub that I am using instead.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

MikeG14 said:


> I agree, it's like raising a tank full of warm germs.
> 
> Do goldfish even have enough nutritional value to sustain a frog? I wouldn't solely depend on feeder fish for anything without supplementing their diet in some way. While I realize it's more work, it seems like cultivating and gut loading insects would be a more complete diet.


No I woudlnt remain solely on the feeder fish, it's just since my frogs are from the wild they are used to eating fish and I've only been feeding them bugs so I wanted a variety in their diet.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Warhawk said:


> Meal worms are very easy to grow. Put some oatmeal in a tub, add worms, and every week put add potato.
> 
> Now that I think about it I might start up a tub of meal worms to feed with. My Oscar loves worms and that would allow my feeder fry to go farther.



Yes I am aware of that, I alReady breed mealworms and crickets.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Just in case anyone was curious here is one of my frogs.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awww! Cute 

& I am glad you are not going to put 100 GF in a 10G. The title is misleading in that case.


----------

